# Live pictures from Dublin traffic cameras



## Murt10

Don't know if this has been posted previously but this is fun and would give you an idea of what Dublin traffic is like before you take off on a journey. 

Buggerall traffic in Dublin at the moment.

http://www.dublincity.ie/living_in_the_city/getting_around/traffic_cameras/


Murt


----------



## ClubMan

The link above seems to go to the main _DCC _website. Perhaps this one works better?

[broken link removed]

This mashup site also looks interesting.


----------



## TreeTiger

I usually check out this [broken link removed] but the last couple of days it's been several hours behind which isn't much use!  But normally it's handy enough.


----------

